# Coworkers



## Marlo58 (Oct 9, 2017)

So I have a job and I recently found out everyone thinks I'm a ***** because I don't talk to anyone. They've said some nasty things about me but I've barely talked to any of them. It's very hard for me to be social, it makes me want to throw up in all honesty. I just don't know what to do now that I know they all hate me. How do you guys go about the workplace? Do you force yourselves to be social? I never even thought about having to be social at work because it's just work but I guess others take offense to me not talking to them.


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

I hate people that do this to quiet coworkers. If you know who is the primary person behind this, I would want to make a special effort to do something kind in front of them and their peers, and be extra smiley and complimentary (within reason lol), and go back to my work just so everyone could see how badly they've misjudged me. 

They're wrong for judging you when they don't know you. I hope they knock it off. Office politics and gossip is why I hate working. People are so annoying and judgmental.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I just recently learnt similar.

A couple of days ago, I heard from a co-worker that a few of my co-workers think I am either rude or just not worth it because I don't really talk much.

Me personally? I find this to be okay. I don't go work to make friends, I go to work to get money. When I was first hired, I absolutely DID NOT talk to anyone for whatever reason and just did my job. People respected my work ethic but thought of me as an *****.

3 years later, I've grown more "comfortable" per se, so I talk more than when I was first hired but have found myself to be more miserable because even when I ask co-workers an innocuous question like "How are you?" they draw me into there workplace drama and I just don't give a **** about infantile behaviors.

The last few months or so, I've tried to revert a bit to the demeanor I had when I was first hired. An emotionless worker robot whom just clocks-in, works his shift, clocks-out. That is all I want from the workplace. Being sociable doesn't work for me. I was honestly happier when I was first hired.

Most people (not all) in the workplace are rude, they gossip, they are lazy, and they feel entitled to the spoils of hard work with out actually doing any hard work. Not to sound like a broken record but again, I would prefer not to talk to anyone and just do my job.


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Most people (not all) in the workplace are rude, they gossip, they are lazy, and they feel entitled to the spoils of hard work with out actually doing any hard work


I agree about everything you said guys, workers who are respectful, doesn't say bad things about coworkers and are hard workers are the most hated people at work, you can see them isolated and non interested to join social events because of lack of trust, and they are right, how can you trust somebody who is all laughts and jokes with the same coworker that he insult when he isnt hearing?

In the workplace everything is about power since we all need money which give us freedom and social status, if you don't care about joining gossip and making allies it's common some coworkers would prefer to try to make you look bad and try to destroy your career there including power hungry coworkers who usually have allies, they have social influence, their dirty behaviours are well justified among them and they are the ones who, at the end, have success. Office politics are always democratic politics because nobody wants to go against the ones that have power, so its everybodys choice, and sometimes it involves destroying a nice worker career.

There is something that helped me mentally: don't blame or victimize! if somebody is at fault that person is yourself because not caring about office politics have its outcome, don't making allies have its consequences, you have given up your political aspect of your career that involves making allies and that aspect of your career was taken by another coworkers, if you give up your space someone will take it and it isnt their fault, everybody wants more power and they took that place that is, maybe, making you look bad or keep trying to isolate you... in the workplace there is always someone looking for places of power... If your house attic were choosed by a mom cat to raise its kittens it isnt it's fault it got that place it was your fault because you didnt walked over the attic for months.

Same things that happens at the workplace happens outside of it, in the family, in the social circles... and its our own fault, we didn't know how to create cooperative and nice environments, and that environments we didnt know how to create were took by evil people who proceeds in a destructive way, and that is why the world is like this.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I sometimes try to be social but it doesn't work out well. There are some nice people, but also some people that seem to hate me because I try to be a good worker. I don't suck up to people either and I think it pisses people off from the looks of it. 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------

